#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Eid geschenken

## Zoubidao

Asalaamoe alaikoem wa rahmatullahi wa barakatuh..


Deze maand eindigt inschaAllah met een mooie dag waarin we onze familie bezoeken en veel bezoek zullen ontvangen.

Om ideetjes op te doen voor kado's kijk op: http://zoubidao.mijnalbums.nl/

Speciaal voor Eid-ul-fitr hebben we parfum in het assortiment genomen. Nu voor feestelijkere prijzen dan in de winkel, dus wees er snel bij!

Graag tot ziens!

Zoubida

----------


## Sterretje2

masha Allah leuke kados
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Zoubidao

baraka Allah oe fiekie  :Smilie:

----------

